# Tyler's First Deer tonight



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I was lucky enough to spend a lot of time in the woods with my 10 year old this fall. He saw a lot of deer but unfortunately he never pulled the trigger of the crossbow.....until tonight. Even with the howling wind and cold weather, he didn't hesitate to say YES when I asked if he wanted to go out tonight. 

I was very proud of how hard he hunted this year and finally tonight it paid off. He did a great job when his first opportunity of the year to shoot the bow happened tonight. Needless to say I am a very proud dad.

An added bonus to the night was a few of my buddies met afterwards to congratulate Tyler on his first deer. We had a few beverages and everyone got to talking about when they killed their first deer which was an awesome thing. Would love to hear your story of everyone else's first deer if anyone wishes to share.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to you and your boy! He definitely looks hooked on hunting!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats! A day neither of you will ever forget!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to Tyler. He paid his dues and collected his reward. And to you Dad I say, you too have reaped the rewards of a job well done! Though I don't have a picture, I can still see the smile on my son's face when he collected his first deer. I wish you and your son many years of sharing time in the field and the memories that will be created.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

good job Tyler


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats!!!

I remember my first deer well. I was 12. My dad let me pick where I wanted the stand, and it was the first time he let me "go by myself".... he was about 50 yards away.

I got in the stand while it was still dark. Pulled the gun up (Mossburg 500, open sights, smooth bore barrel). Loaded it (5 in the tube and 1 in the chamber). after the sun broke, a little 5 point walked in about 40 yards. I was in the stand about 25 minutes.

I pulled up, aimed and fired. The deer went down.... but then got back up. So I proceeded to keep on shooting until the gun was empty. I saw the deer go down.

Dad told me to wait 20 minutes then to yell for him if I got one. I waited what I thought was FOREVER. Dad said it was about 3 minutes. I pretty much disrupted everyone in the woods with my yelling. Dad come to get me out of the stand.... he said something about only shooting 5 times... I said that the gun was empty. In my excitement of shooting at my first deer, I kicked a live shell out!

We walked down to the deer, and their layed my first beautiful 5 point deer. 

I had the skull late in my room for years until I broke it. I held on to the antlers... a couple of years ago I put in a keg system in my garage. I drilled and tapped the antlers, and they are now the tap handles for my kegs.

It is a day me and my dad will never forget.... yours will be the same.

Again - CONGRATS!


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats to Tyler and congrats to dad. It is a ton of fun being there with your son/daughter when they take their 1st. Awesome story, and awesome post. Love that smile on their face, and yours papa

He'll be hook for life.

Blessings,


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very well done Dad. Congrats to your son on a nice deer.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice Deer young Man! JONZUN


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats great! Way to stay after em! Good job.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Ltfd thanks for sharing that is a great story. Thanks to everyone else for the comments.

I remember my first deer like it was yesterday. I was 13yrs old and using a single shot 20ga. We were doing a drive. I was posted on a fencerow facing the woods they were walking thru. All of a sudden I heard a car laying on the horn from the road behind me. I turned around and a 8pt ran right by me heading towards the woods being pushed. Somehow I was lucky enough to put the buck down. When the pushers came out they couldn't believe the story. Everyone said I was meant to shoot that deer. I remember shaking so bad I could barely fill out my tag.

Would love to hear anyone else's first deer stories if you would like to share.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Way to go Tyler. Good job..And good job to dad for gettin him out there..


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job Tyler ! Congrats . I can see you got initiated as a deer hunter with the blood underneath your eyes !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent job, Tyler! Congratulations!


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job Tyler , NICE DEAR !!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

You have yourself a true deer hunter to go out in this weather dad! Great looking deer Tyler! Congratulations!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i have that same crossbow and i myself also shot my first deer with it


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats young man, its not always about the animal you take...its about making memories in the field with the people you love being with. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thats awesome!!!* 

Good for you and your son! Im sure you are very proud of his determination and commitment to harvest a good deer. Thanks for sharing. Congratulations to the both of you!!!


----------

